# Flys have new home



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Just wanted to share with everyone some photos of the new home for some old flys that were my dads. I can remember one time I saw him use these and that was when I was nine. (51 years ago)

Here is the old fly box - part of the bottom missing and the end of the cover is gone. There is still a sticker on the top of the cover that says BESTMADE with Japan in small print below it. On the one end of the box there are two stampings that say - No. 700 and SIZE 10.









And the new home for the old flys that Ed made and personalized for me - Thank You again Ed.









Then the old flys in there new home -









As you can see, most of the flys have lost thier feathers and other parts but that is OK. These flys will never be used and I am saving them because they were my dads. Does anyone have any idea of the names for these flys?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome ! I got one to send to my Brother and another for a good friend, both are excellent workmanship.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Yes those are about the best looking fly boxes I have seen, but you wouldn't believe what I thought when I read that thread title. I guess I am a predator hunter....to the bone!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

"Does anyone have any idea of the names for these flys?"

Artificial?

Nice grab, DW. A great memento from Ed's hands completes the package.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great keepsake into a mighty fine looking fly box - the ones with the wings ( few parts missing ) is a version of the royal coachman, the others I wouldn't use around here as I don't recognize them though the black ones with a bit of red is close to the blacknat(sp ). Only thing missing is the rod and wicker basket.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad you like the box Rick and your welcome and Thank You for the purchase.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

the ones with the red band on body look like coachmans. can't say on the rest.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> Yes those are about the best looking fly boxes I have seen, but you wouldn't believe what I thought when I read that thread title. I guess I am a predator hunter....to the bone!


I was thinking the same crappy thought Jim !


----------



## _RJ_ (Feb 26, 2013)

Top 3 from the left look like white mayfly nymphs. Next 3 look like royal coachman without tails. Middle 3 no hackle white mayflies. Then red woolly bugger. The one by itself I have no idea. Bottom 3 flies another mayfly pattern but obviously for a darker hatch. The last one I'm not sure. It's like a hybrid wooly worm spinner/emerger.

Pretty cool though. My dad gave away all his gear. It was a bamboo Winston (made by the guys who make sweetgrass rods now), old brass Hardy Perfect (given to him by his grandpa), also un-fished Hardy salmon flies...

He had no idea what he had. Told me he was more into fast cars at the time.


----------

